# Church of Oprah



## JM (Oct 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;xM5ILOsHLnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xM5ILOsHLnw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Oct 10, 2011)

One of the primary reasons why New Age Philosophy and "Feel Good" theology has gotten such a foothold in American Christianity.

How many of us, in our wretched, depraved, God hating states, would love to claim this Jesus as our own, but yet blaspheme the Jesus that is spoken of through the Prophets, Gospel Writers, and Apostles?


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 10, 2011)

Millions watched her every day. Thank God she is off the air, though I am sure her influence will continue to be felt for years to come.

Also, her lapdog, Eckhart Tolle was about the most creepy, androgenous 'thing' I have ever run across. Neuter your boy child at birth and that's how far newborn testosterone levels will take you.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Oct 10, 2011)

Tolle is nuts. I heard a bit of him talking with Oprah, and I completely went off on him during a FB conversation with a friend on my Facebook Wall. My mom saw it and sent me a lengthy e-mail saying that "I shouldn't be criticizing him or his book unless I actually read it."

Umm.....I saw his lips move. 

Well...she loaned me the copy. I flipped through it, saw two statements and put up a critique of his beliefs based on those two statements. I'll go back and find the post, but it was more than enough to declare him a blasphemer and depose of him as anything less than worthless in regards to religiously connected items.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 10, 2011)

> Thank God she is off the air



I think she's working on her own cable network.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 10, 2011)

She is on her own network. They gave the heretic her own network.....


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 10, 2011)

The "Christ-consciousness" she continually refers to sounds like panentheism. Do any of you think that as well; would you concur?


----------



## Rufus (Oct 11, 2011)

Romans922 said:


> The "Christ-consciousness" she continually refers to sounds like panentheism. Do any of you think that as well; would you concur?



I think the concept might be stolen from Buddhism.


----------



## Curt (Oct 11, 2011)

Weston Stoler said:


> She is on her own network. They gave the heretic her own network.....



They didn't give it to her. She paid for it with her ill-gotten gains.


----------



## pianoman (Oct 11, 2011)

Weston Stoler said:


> She is on her own network. They gave the heretic her own network.....


 lol yep, that's our new Presbyterian


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Oct 12, 2011)

"There can't be one way" might sound humble to people who say it but in all reality is one of the most pride filled statements you can make.


----------



## Zach (Oct 12, 2011)

Joseph Scibbe said:


> "There can't be one way" might sound humble to people who say it but in all reality is one of the most pride filled statements you can make.





Anyone who claims that all the blind men are merely feeling different parts of the elephant are denying the fact that they too are blind.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Oct 12, 2011)

Zach said:


> Joseph Scibbe said:
> 
> 
> > "There can't be one way" might sound humble to people who say it but in all reality is one of the most pride filled statements you can make.
> ...



They are indeed claiming that THEY THEMSELVES know the eternal truth about God and that they are all knowing.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Oct 12, 2011)

On the plus side, if you want that filth, you have to pay an admission fee via buying an upper-level channel. There's no such thing as "accidentally" running into it now.


----------



## Tripel (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't understand the question at the end of the video



> "After learning the facts about what Oprah truly believes, how can anyone honestly continue to support her?"



Oprah is an entertainer. Christians are not under obligation to only be entertained by other Christians. Oprah is really good at what she does, and I can totally understand why people -- Christians, even -- enjoy tuning in. The fact that she is a Christian-in-name-only does not take away from her being a good entertainer. 
Yes, her worldview is off. Okay. I think we're all mature enough to disregard her nonsense. There are a lot of brilliant musicians and authors out there who are lost as a goose, but they can still be appreciated for their talents.


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 12, 2011)

Tripel said:


> I don't understand the question at the end of the video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, no, not really. The main thing that takes away from her being a good entertainer is that she's not.


----------



## seajayrice (Oct 12, 2011)

Was the creepy background music an Oprah production as well? Shouldn't the sounds be more akin to "Highway to Hell" or any other manly reply to Oprah's Boy George familiar? Shame on the producer.


----------



## Tripel (Oct 13, 2011)

toddpedlar said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand the question at the end of the video
> ...



You can argue that _you_ do not find her entertaining, but I'll stick with my claim that she's a good entertainer. A very good one. You don't get to be the highest paid female entertainer year after year (by a long shot) without being good at it.


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Oct 13, 2011)

seajayrice said:


> Was the creepy background music an Oprah production as well? Shouldn't the sounds be more akin to "Highway to Hell" or any other manly reply to Oprah's Boy George familiar? Shame on the producer.


 I had the same thoughts


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Oct 13, 2011)

"William The Baptist" said:


> Quote Originally Posted by seajayrice View Post
> Was the creepy background music an Oprah production as well? Shouldn't the sounds be more akin to "Highway to Hell" or any other manly reply to Oprah's Boy George familiar? Shame on the producer.
> I had the same thoughts



Me three... Are they sayings it's you in parts of the song 5:47? 

This form of thought only confirms the selfishness, and how turned inward humanity really is.


----------



## Rangerus (Oct 13, 2011)

very disturbing the broad interpretation of "christian" these days.


----------

